# I'm a trail rider, no more and no less than any other type of rider.



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

So the phrase "I'm just a trail rider" or "you just trail ride?" comes outta a lot of other peoples mouths.

Well, yes I "just trail ride" but you "just ride in an arena". And not that most people don't take their horses out on the "trails", but I'd like to see an "arena broke" horse do the things out on the trails that I do with mine! Not saying that a great arena horse can't excel out here either, my mare was trained for WP, halter, and reining, didn't take to it. She is a monster on the trails.

Criteria (please add to it) for why I think Trail Riding is a very difficult sport in the horse world:
1. A horse must be sane. It is very difficult to encounter all of the different elements of nature with a hot blooded horse.
2. Physically fit. You can't expect a pasture puff to haul your tail over mountains for over at least 15 to 25 miles and usually more, multiple days, across multiple terrains.
3. Broke, Broke, Broke. Taking the chance on a green horse without SOLID training 25 miles away from home is dangerous. PERIOD.
4. Athletic Willing Attitude. A lesson horse can take you through the paces, but when you need to scale a sheer hillside, jump a 3ft. log, and swim a lake AFTER riding 25 miles, you need a horse with some go, go, go.
5. Surefooted donkey horse. Sure any horse can walk a road or gallop around an arena, but can they safely wind around a steep rocky cliff and not fall over and take you with them?

A trail rider: 
1. Physically fit. Most people can sit a horse in an arena and even properly jump with a bit of training. Can they ride up and down mountains, keeping their horse balanced and fit over countless miles of terrain? And still walk the next day?
2. Be Sane. Most people can direct their horse around an enclosure, but can they encounter a mountain lion and not flip their lid or let their horses do so? Keep their cool/seat when a horse bolts/shies from a snake?
3. Know first Aid. Without being feet from a stocked barn or in cell service to call for an emergency?
4. Train Said Horse Above?

I'm not bashing anyone! Trail riding is difficult and a world unto it's own.
Give it and yourselves some credit you awesome trail blazers!

Please feel free to add!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

This is my 1.6 million acre arena:

























One more Trail Riding Master criteria:
1. Be able to safely control your horse without a bit, and saddle less.
Ya never know when something is going to break.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

For extreme trailriding, maybe. I mean, I've only been on a few trails that were more than four or five hours long because in my area of Texas, that's it. We don't have steep moutainous trails and lurking cliffs. I do agree that your horse should be well broke and you should be conditioned and ready, but I actually find it to be a way to _help_ you break your horse and to _help_ you with your arena work. Some of the young three or four year olds that I've brought out on the trail are fresh and know their basic commands, but I use the trails as a learning mechanism for them. I plug the _know how_ in to the _why, now?_ and I get myself a good horse. I teach them the reason that they have to trust my by giving them a situation that they often don't understand, and I test them!

So no, I dont start with a horse anything like what you described. But I do end up with one.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Endiku I agree.
My point of this was that the stigma of being "just a trail rider" is lesser than being an eventer or whatever. Most hard core trail riders don't start with horses like I described, we train them. There is also the idea that trail riders are happy hackers, too lazy to do anything else, that couldn't be further from the truth!

I'm so glad you see the value of working them outside the arena. Adding "real world miles"!


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Endiku said:


> For extreme trailriding, maybe. I mean, I've only been on a few trails that were more than four or five hours long because in my area of Texas, that's it. We don't have steep moutainous trails and lurking cliffs. I do agree that your horse should be well broke and you should be conditioned and ready, but I actually find it to be a way to _help_ you break your horse and to _help_ you with your arena work. Some of the young three or four year olds that I've brought out on the trail are fresh and know their basic commands, but I use the trails as a learning mechanism for them. I plug the _know how_ in to the _why, now?_ and I get myself a good horse. I teach them the reason that they have to trust my by giving them a situation that they often don't understand, and I test them!
> 
> So no, I dont start with a horse anything like what you described. But I do end up with one.


Very well put. When you can get a arena horse on the trails in make them that much better. And keeps them way more sane. And well worth more. I try to train all my young horses for trail riding, as 2 year olds and then make them into cattle horses at 3. Trails are a great confedence builder. And just make them a better horse.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful!

I wish we had those trails! My horse would love to be a trail horse but I doubt if she could hack it riding around the mountains like that. I wouldn't mind it either. Unfortunately, just don't have that accessibility. 

There's no shame in a good trail horse!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> So the phrase "I'm just a trail rider" or "you just trail ride?" comes outta a lot of other peoples mouths.



Oh, I always reply with "in 50 or 100 mile increments, yes." That generally gets a reaction. :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Kinda like being "just a housewife".


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol!! Yeah, most housewives have a college education nowadays. But not everyone is a good mother who can cook keeps a house spotless, keeps in shape, AND has a side job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Proud to be a Trail Rider*

Ahh bravo! I too feel in your somewhat disrespected group. I live and breathe trail riding. It's funny you should make this thread because just yesterday I was out at the barn and there were people that had come in for riding lessons for their daughers. I came back, untacked my horse and they started asking random questions like how was your ride, what's your horses' name, how old is she yada yada yada... The last thing they asked me was, "Do you show your horse or do you just trail ride?" I was thinking to myself really? Really Cmon? I'm not a 2nd class citizen because I trail ride! Even a girl at our barn refers to horses that she doesn't like as, "trail horses." Like that one day she couldn't get her horses' head set and I heard her say, quit acting like a trail horse with your head way up in the air." My horse has a head set and it's not way up in the air. I am sick of the stereotypes. I just want my horse and the great outdoors. I have put a lot of work into my mare that has paid off. Like you said, you can't just throw an arena horse out there and expect it to be fine, trail riding takes training too.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yep, Lets squeeze an arena horse through a tight spot and see how it does









Ride them down a narrow trail with steep drop offs








Looking back at the steep hill








Or thru tunnels in the rock

















Or up and down switchbacks









While my horses can't do Dressage and don't know what to do with a cow. They get me safely over the mountain


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep!
My trail horse had a decent foundation on him, I took him out on three rides and found some major holes in his training where I just didn't feel safe with him. Being hurt I can't train or put in the time like I used to so almost $2,000 and a month and a half+ later I get him back, good, but not ready sooo two more months working him around the farm on our trails, lots of lounging, obstacles, dragging, gun exposure (cause you never know), etc... And then we're off, finally!!!
Nice head set, perfect back, ground ties, stands while mounting from the ground, decent side passes, bombproof at 5 and we are just getting started!

Yeah, no training my butt!

I wouldn't take a sky gazer out, and if I did I'd make sure she knocked herself out on the first limb we came across!!!!

Honestly I'm not really in the mood to compete in horses, my job is one of the most competitive in my market! Who the heck doesn't want to make rock posters! Kids line up for free to do what I do and I need to get paid!
I'm awful proud of my "trail horse", but I really don't care to run him around in an arena!!! Wiiiddddeeeee open spaces for me!
Different strokes.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Spending hundreds or thousands on fancy show clothes, saddles and tack for ribbons and trophies? No thank you. I prefer to ride in my blue jeans and a t-shirt and I don't need a judge to tell me how good or not good my horse and I are.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fly, got room for a dozen more horses? So jealous of the scenery! If I had access to rides like yours or paintedhorse, I'd probably never ride in an arena or care to show again  

I've always had "arena horses" but they have always been trail horses too. Getting out of the arena keeps them true and they don't get sour or bored. Growing up all of the youngsters here after a handful of rides were hauled off property to trail ride behind one of the alpha, been there done that mares. In a weekend trail riding they learned just as much as they would have in an arena and generally enjoy themselves more. 

I do a lot of arena riding, comes with the territory being a instructor & colt starter. I make a point to take every one of mine & outside horses to the woods at least once a week if not more. Good for them and me! 

I do now own my first true "arena horse", she's quite the diva. Missy is a poor excuse for a trail horse, you'd think her brain fell out of her ears when you leave the arena. In an arena, she works like a rock star, outside of it, not so much. The first time I took her back to the woods, it was more snort & scoot than anything, ridiculous. She's slowly getting better, I'll get her converted one of these days


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> One more Trail Riding Master criteria:
> 1. *Be able to safely control your horse* without a bit, and saddle less.
> Ya never know when something is going to break.


I agree, but I travel with extras in my saddle bags. MANY times, while away from camp, I've had to do emergency repairs to my tack over the last 27 years. Baling twine and leather latigo, along with a good, Swiss knife are essential.
Still, the point IS valid.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Painted Horse, those are some beautiful pictures! I don't think i'd have the nerve to do that lol! 

But yeah, I agree. It's all about 'competition this' and 'arena training' that, but it really doesn't matter what you do, as long as you and your horse enjoy it. So what if I don't want to teach Hippy to pirouette or whatever? I don't think he'd like it anyway hahaha! Whatever makes you and your horse happy! 

Just because 'this horse can do this movement', doesn't make it any better than any other horse. Both activities strengthen the bond between horse and rider and that's the most important thing. I think in one way, hacking/trail riding needs more of a bond, because it's _absolutely essential_ that your horse trusts you! Of course trust is important in dressage and such but...

...in showing, trust only = high marks. In hacking, trust = safety. Safety is definately more important lol!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Man, I'd have to travel hundreds of miles to see that kind of terrain. It simply doesn't exist in SW Ohio. Trails are very limited in distance around here, so our trail horses tend to be very different from yours, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I HATE trail riding in IL--TO MANY BUGS!! We've taken numerous riding vacations to the Black Hills, SD and Colorado. There is a trail we've ridden around Empire, Co., that looks very much like those shots from Utah.
The first trail ride we're gonna take this year is the 5 miles that used to have a RR spur. It was grown up but folks have been riding their ATV's on it and made it usable. It's less than 1/4 mile from my driveway--no trailering, YEAH!!


----------



## sapphiresrider (Dec 19, 2011)

Trail riding is something to be proud of - like you have said it can't take just any old horse to do it.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been many places on my trail horses and let me tell you one of them cleaned up show horses would think twice about crossing a muddy and muggy swamp then up through the hills we have around here. Ever rode in timber country? I mean where its been cut? Its some rough land and the debris is everywhere crossing logs underbrush tangling up in their legs can make a horse kinda scared. So trail horses and trail riders are definatly a different breed and another thing to add is try hunting off of a trail horse and see how he reacts to a gun at first ha ha.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes!!! A million times over!! I have to really bite my tongue when someone says a horse is "Only fit for trail riding" or that a horse is "Just" a trail horse. I've put 3 years so far into training my "trail horse", and know what? Not a single day of it was wasted. No, my horse cannot ride perfectly around a ring, do jumps, dressage, ect and I don't think she has the mentality to do ring work either; her and I both need more stimuli than that. And that's okay! There is a horse to do just about whatever one person wants. 

But just because my horse was trained for trails from the git-go, doesn't make her any less worthy of a mount :? If anything she'll be a **** fine beginners horse in her older years because of all the things she's seen and been accustomed to dealing with. Trail horses take just as much training as any show horse, some take to it, some don't. I'm proud of my trail horse, and although she will probably never see a show in her life, that does not make her any less valuable. 

On a side note, you guys have some very pretty trails! Now give me directions to them so I can join you :lol:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Like someone already said, different strokes for different folks. We too are just "trail riders." 

Some like the thrill of competition. Some like the rush of running at top speed around barrels. Some like the chase of the elusive trophy or ribbon. Some like getting special moves down perfect. 

I have enough confinement in life being indoors. To me, working in an arena has benefits like escaping the weather or having containment for working a green horse. I think it's boring working in one all the time. I have enough repetition of the same old same old day in and day out. That's why I like trail riding. I can be outdoors with fresh air in my face. I don't have to have my horse in perfect form. I don't half to be better than the next person or go as fast as I can. I can feel freedom. It's my therapy, my aesthetic, my addiction, my pleasure, my drug, my serenity, or how ever you want to put it. It gets me away from feeling like a robot or a zombie. It gets me away from the hectic human rat race. 

To those that think it's just trail riding, they haven't given or had the chance to enjoy the pleasure it truly offers.

Sorry for the long post but there's more I want to add. I'll just save it for later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Wallee said:


> I have been many places on my trail horses and let me tell you one of them cleaned up show horses would think twice about crossing a muddy and muggy swamp then up through the hills we have around here. Ever rode in timber country? I mean where its been cut? Its some rough land and the debris is everywhere crossing logs underbrush tangling up in their legs can make a horse kinda scared. So trail horses and trail riders are definatly a different breed and another thing to add is try hunting off of a trail horse and see how he reacts to a gun at first ha ha.


I could safely shoot a gun off my horse, as long as the first shot was aimed at her head :wink:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

This is exactly why when I was looking and bought my current guy-he was a trail horse extraodinaire. Raised in Big South Fork in TN. He had never had any arena training at all. I knew I was comfortable doing that and had the ability. Training for the trails-not so much. I had no knowledge of camping with my horse, picket lining, etc.....no less the terrain they had there. So-I know he can do it, and can teach me!

He now knows the ring stuff too, so turning out to be an every day horse. Outside on the nice days-inside on the rainy ones.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Usandpets and everyone else beautiful.

I said my mare didn't take to arena activities, but really she did, just not to the point of being taken to higher levels. And that's my doing. 
When I was last shopping for a trail horse for me I found "Mr. Perfect" an excellent WP, halter horse that had a higher price on him because he was bombproof and trail sound. (I 1,000 agree with you guys!) But really looking back on it he wasn't as athletic as I needed, why I chose Rick, my mutt. He has great movement, decent conformation (he's handsome in my eyes) and is tough as nails on the trails. The last one I took him on was a HARD 22 mile trek. That particular trail leads down to the bottom of a very gnarly valley where there are waterfalls, but we also had to encounter GIANT puddles with floating alligator logs, swift slippery deep streams, lots of ATV traffic, dogs, you name it and after working with him so hard he didn't bat an eye. After riding for hours he had enough stamina to climb out of the valley at a decent pace while hardly breaking a sweat! I'm so glad I looked past looks, and breeding (or lack thereof), and my other criteria and went for the HORSE that I felt could do the JOB. A luxury we trail riders have. 

I'll never thumb my nose at a ewe necked, cow hocked, hammer headed horse that I know can run circles around me! As long as the horse is sound, sane, and safe he's worth his weight in GOLD! 

Usandpets,
Trail riding is also my medicine, my escape, my get back to nature.
I don't have to worry about impressing anyone, it's just me and the horse.

I'm sooooo very thankful I live out here! Any of you are welcome to come burn the trails with me! We got room! I'm glad we live out in the boonies but it does get lonely out here, BUT NOT SO LONELY THAT I'D MOVE! LOL!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I competed in a lot of different things when I were a younger man. I learned that when in competition, things can get pretty serious and the seriousness often stole the fun from me.

My horse, nor I, need that kind of pressure anymore. I love her not because she can win a rodeo, dressage event, or horse race, but because she a safe, sane horse that tries to please me.

I am what I am as popeye says, and she is what she is, just a pretty darn good trail horse, trusted friend, and loved companion.

Now, you young whipper snappers, go and win some ribbons!

Fly gap, me and the wife might just take you up on your invitation.....be careful what you ask for because you just might get it.......so anyway, how do we get there?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like to do it all. I like to show them halter as babies, then I like to pony them behind a made trail horse as they grow up. Then I like to teach them how to compete at SOMETHING, doesn't matter what whether it's WP, Hunter, jumping, dressage, penning, cow work or trail classes, I like to get that kind of start for them. Then I like to finish them on the trail. A show horse that is not sane enough for me to take out on a ride on our days off is no good for me. 

I want sane, beautiful, athletic and totally human focused. If they aren't all of those, I don't want them. A horse that isn't brave enough to go camping and trail riding just isn't a horse I will keep around, no matter how good it is at the competition thing. It's great to have an awesome competitor but I demand more.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I get bored easy. If I hate seeing the same thing over and over again, I'm pretty sure my horses do too.
I think the arena is a great place to improve your riding and work on problems. You put those tools into effect by hitting the trails, and that's when you find out how really good you are.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Well you see, I'm a bit of a snob myself. I'm the one saying "Oh, so their just a show horse?" Well, not really but I think it!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I can relate to this totally. We don't have any extreme trails here in Latvia (as our terrain is mostly flat, though some trails go along steep river banks and such), so most people act as if trail riding is just hacking lazily on just any horse, and that even people without riding abilities can do it. Well, I don't agree. My horse has to tolerate loud, sudden noises, wildlife (moose, for example), traffic, change of environment (if I take him to the sea), loose dogs and everything else you could experience out in the forests, and do it all with patience; he has to have 100% of his attention and me, change gaits instantly (pits, barbed wire, hidden in moss in abandoned warsites, etc.), has to be endurant, work well with other horses, stay with me if I happen to hit the ground, and so on. I am lucky that his initial training included mostly trails, not arena work - he is a perfect trail horse for the trails we have here, besides, both of us get bored in the arena quite fast. As for myself - trail riding needs lots of fitness and the ability to react quickly to any changes or obstacles in the trails. It calls for lots of awareness and attention, which, to my mind, cannot be trained in an arena where everything is almost the same every day.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My good trail horse was a different horse. He was good with arena work then would shut down after 20 min. to the minute. It's not that he was in a hurry to get back in the barn or pasture, it was his turn now and he wanted to hit the trails. His brilliance on the trails showed if I left him alone. He never panicked but remained level headed and would sort things out. Occasionally I'd forget and try to "help" him only to get some bad attitude. Ok, Ok. As soon as I sat like a lump he'd resume thinking. Ever see a horse figure out to sidepass over a log that was knee high? I hadn't either but he did and never touched the log. He lifted both legs on the same side at the same time. I grabbed leather as I didn't know what he'd do next but he handled it beautifully. Good trail sane horses are commanding good prices as people become more educated on their merits.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Trail riding is all I've ever done! As a kid/young adult, rode NATRC rides, then for some reason married a man who hates horses :shock:, so was out of the horse business for 20 yrs, and finally got another  recently!!! 
Lived in S. California, my back door was the National Forest with mountains!!!!! I was skinny then, on the horse at all hours!! Moved to Texas.... no forests, no mountains.... ride up and down the highway, BFD!! Got discouraged because no place to ride around here, that I didn't have to trailer for an hour or so! 
But, I'm slowly getting my horse and myself into shape, so I can try do do some more rides, pleasure or competative, and we have a friend with 1100 acres on the Red River just 30 min North of me, I can go anytime, so it's not near as boring as the highway!!!


I tried riding in the arena, got bored easy/quickly, it didn't to me nor my horse anygood, because I HATED it! nothing to see/do! lol (but that's my opinion)

Look forward to seeing ya'll pics, and hopefully soon, I'll have some of my own to post!

I LOVE TRAIL RIDING!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Dug up some pictures out of my facebook ^__^ Don't have any recent ones as I am waiting for Indie's little pasturn injury to fully heal before we hit the trails again. 




























To me, there is nothing more relaxing then having a quiet afternoon with your best four legged buddy; taking a break by a bubbling creek and just listening to the birds knowing you still have a few more hours of daylight riding left in the day and there is not a care in the world. 

To my horse and I, this is perfection, and the best mental therapy to the daily stress. ♥


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

had the misfortune of working with an "arena horse". She would do great in an arena, but come totally unglued out in the open. No thanks. She was a stunning, well bred, striking mare. I now have my little brown arab, who no one would ever pick out in the herd, who has 20x the common sense. For those who say negitive things, they should do a 25 mile endurance ride in the mountains, where the difference between a 1000' drop off and a narrow trail is "just a trail horse". Even the perfect lead change won't save you.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't see how some of you guys do it, especially you Paintedhorse and BlueSpark! My trails can be steep and rocky but OMG!
I went riding with a friend and 10ft. off her "mountain" trail there was a 200+ft. sheer drop off that ran for over a mile, at the bottom was a rocky creek bed. The wind was gusting over 35mph up there. I was helping her put miles on her green horses and didn't know them so when we got to that part I dismounted and walked it. I literally had a panic attack when we got close!
On one trip around the mare she was riding started acting froggy and was BACKING towards the cliff. I would have jumped off but she kept her cool and rode it out. I told her she had bigger balls than me! I also told her the first time we went through there if my horse acted up she could kiss it goodbye! I was bailing.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Worse is when you age, have horses, but due to various ailments have not been able to ride and get rude comments on why dont you just sell them all since you dont ride. No I cannot go on those 5 hr rides anymore, because my back and knees hurt to much, but it does not mean I dont enjoy my "hayburners"


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

According to the new issue of Horse Illustrated, the most popular equestrian activity nationwide is pleasure or trail riding.
This was according to a 2009 survey, but there is a 2012 survey underway at...
www.horsesurvey2012.com
I'm not affiliated in any way, I just happen to see the article on page 4 today, then saw this thread...
I'm heading over to check out the survey now-


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Unfortunately a lot of us live in flat, cleared country where trail riding really is easy and somewhat boring. :lol:


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Unfortunately a lot of us live in flat, cleared country where trail riding really is easy and somewhat boring.


Go faster, that always makes things more interesting


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

karebear444 said:


> Ahh bravo! I too feel in your somewhat disrespected group. I live and breathe trail riding. It's funny you should make this thread because just yesterday I was out at the barn and there were people that had come in for riding lessons for their daughers. I came back, untacked my horse and they started asking random questions like how was your ride, what's your horses' name, how old is she yada yada yada... The last thing they asked me was, "Do you show your horse or do you just trail ride?" I was thinking to myself really? Really Cmon? I'm not a 2nd class citizen because I trail ride! Even a girl at our barn refers to horses that she doesn't like as, "trail horses." Like that one day she couldn't get her horses' head set and I heard her say, quit acting like a trail horse with your head way up in the air." My horse has a head set and it's not way up in the air. I am sick of the stereotypes. I just want my horse and the great outdoors. I have put a lot of work into my mare that has paid off. Like you said, you can't just throw an arena horse out there and expect it to be fine, trail riding takes training too.


"I just want my horse and the great outdoors" - You and me both


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I've done some sections of the Appalachian that would make an arena horse shake in it's blingy tack and run back to it's stall.

Trail riding is my prefered way to ride and hiking is another favorite activity. However I rarely say to myself while trail riding "Gee, wouldn't this trail be nice to hike" however almost all of my hikes are splattered with thoughts or sentences of "Gee, I really wish I was on a horse right now to enjoy this trail better."


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll take a Virginia made foxhunter over the best "trail" horse in the country.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Lockwood -that's funny. I was sure I was the only one thought that way.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

mildot said:


> I'll take a Virginia made foxhunter over the best "trail" horse in the country.


Hmmmm.... I've ridden both. Alot. While they are similar in the "fruit family" sort of way, it is still apples to oranges.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Crackin up!!! Lol!

My shins hurt so bad from hiking this afternoon,
All I talked about was the trail over there we haven't ridden, and let's do that one next, and what about the one we hiked two weeks ago!! Man we should have saddled cowboy and led the kid... Yadda yadda. Shin splints suck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

As I've traveled across the country, I've seen some of those flat areas. I've always thought that trail riding in those areas would be boring and thats probably why those folks spend so much time roping cows or bull dogging. You would have to do something to add excitment and adventure to the flat lands.

I've done too many when I didn't know any better to be scared now that I do know how to ride. But there are places where some of our group get off their horses and walk This is a narrow neck of land between two mesas in central Utah. See the second rider ( in black) waiting to lead her horse off the 4-5 foot cliff right immediately in front of her.










Here she climbed down and is now asking the horse to step off the ledge. Notice the horses feet are higher than her shoulders. And she is holding the horse reins.










Enjoying the view off the mesa top










Coming down some ledgy areas 










The riders have gotten off and are leading their horses up and over a 4' ledge. The leaders of the ride (on mules ) suggested all horse riders should get off and lead the horses up and let them jump up over the ledge. In diffience, I stayed in the saddle and let my green gelding show them that a horse can carry a rider over the same rough stuff as mule.










Some of our trails look like bowling balls, They just seem to keep getting steeper as you proceed down.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd have to keep reminding myself to breathe! You could really get connected with your horse out there, beautiful!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't consider it steep until my horse has to sit on his butt and slide down!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok.. I want to be Darrin when I grow up!!! I love trail riding and I am getting braver or really more confident all the time. I am just ticked off that weather and getting hurt the other day is getting in my way of riding. This weekend I am working a on a zillion cakes and it is Easter so riding is out. Next weekend I have two wedding cakes but Sunday is looking good and then I am going out of town to ride my horse - LOL If I am far away they can't stop me from riding!!

I wish I had more time to ride and the ability to go farther afield to ride. I rode for 6 hours a few weeks ago and was in heaven!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I think a lot of strictly "arena riders" have the idea that trail riding means plodding along aboard an ol' packer, like something you'd ride on a guided trail riding in some tourist trap or park. . .horses that just follow the horse in front, nose-to-tail.

What's amusing is when you can convince one of those "arena riders" to come along on a more realistic trail ride, on a fairly "easy" trail, and they're white-knuckled the entire time.

Even "arena" horses and their riders can benefit from time on the trail. You get a whole different perspective when it comes to balance and feel when you're navigating your way through boulders and creeks, down hills, etc. And you can take that "feel" back into the arena and use it for whatever discipline you focus on.

Aside from that - I love that trail riding doesn't get so political when it comes to "fashion." If a horse is a good horse. . .it's a good horse. If it's a sound horse. . .it's a sound horse. It doesn't matter what color he is, or what breed/cross he is, or if all of his tack is the "latest, greatest, most in-fashion" brand as long as it fits him well. 

I love being "just" a trail rider. It means I get to have all kinds of fun without trying to impress anyone else.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Jolly Badger said:


> I think a lot of strictly "arena riders" have the idea that trail riding means plodding along aboard an ol' packer, like something you'd ride on a guided trail riding in some tourist trap or park. . .horses that just follow the horse in front, nose-to-tail.
> 
> What's amusing is when you can convince one of those "arena riders" to come along on a more realistic trail ride, on a fairly "easy" trail, and they're white-knuckled the entire time.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above.

In my case, trail rides complement the dressage training that I try to give my horse in the arena. It helps her to be brave, forward, and adds a different dimension to her mental and physical fitness.

I have plans to do several hunter paces and at least one starter-level combined training event this year and she needs the fitness and bravery that can only be achieved by a combination of hacking, dressage gymnastics, and work over fences.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Darrin, there are a couple that almost have their butts on the ground in this photo as we drop into a wash.









I have a riding friend who was an X marine and fearless at most things in life. His horse went over a cliff with him and broke his back in 5 places. He has healed up and is riding again with me, But will not ride down a steep hill. His confidence is seriously shaken. He feels awful about wimping out, But says the several years of recovery and pain still haunt him and its so deeply inbedded that he just can't stand to sit the horse during down hill rides.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Poor guy. Hope he gets to feeling better soon.

As far as steep slopes, that's what we ride. I'll always rather to be on top of the horse rather than leading them from in front!
The other day we stopped on top of a steep enbankment, dismounted and led the horses to some trees. As soon as we got off the trail a group of rock crawlers roared up and RAMPED the bank. Most of them loosing control and crashing into the trees to the left of the climb. Thankfully we had went far enough away and to the right. The horses didn't even flick an ear at the MONSTER OHV's.
We turned back to head down a different foot trail and get away from the lunatics. We were leading the horses in case one of the stupids caused a problem and climbed down the bank, stupid. It was all torn up from the huge tires and I slipped and fell 5 feet, holding on to Rick's reins! He was rock solid and kept his balance and saved me from tumbling down into a sharp rocky creek bed right off the path. Hugged that horse 20 times! Surefooted donkey horse, that could have ended badly.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, if I got hurt going down a steep hill like your friend I'm sure my opinion of fun would change too.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Poor guy.....that is horrible and I don't know if I would have the cajones to ride after that!!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

The thing that bothers me the most and makes me hesitate when people ask what type of riding I do is that they don't appreciate my horse. They think a trail horse is a trail horse. There isn't such thing as a "bad" trail horse, nor is there such thing as an "excellent" trail horse. They assume that anything can be a trail horse. They don't see trail ridng as having levels of difficulty.

Well, anything can be. Just like most anything can jump cross rails and do schooling show dressage. Most horses can plod nose to tail down a flat, wide, easy trail and do great.

Not all horses can handle extreme trail riding through narrow and rocky one-tracks, fording through rivers, picking down muddy hills, or transversing miles in the heat and sand.

Not all horses can be endurance horses and go 100, 50, or even 25 miles. Not all horses can be CTR horses and go 35 miles with ease and obedience and then turn around and do it again the next day without a hitch.

Not every horse can hold up to that: mentally or physically. Not every horse has the temperment to push on, the training to make it look easy, the conditioning to keep it up all day, or the conformation to keep it up for a couple years -- or for a majority of their life.


Truely excellent trail horses are as rare as excellent jumpers, eventers, dressage horses, or any other horse sport out there. Like all those sports, there are some flunk outs, a lot of average, some pretty goods, some greats, and some horses that are really **** special.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

See I have the opposite problem. I WANT to trail ride.. but alas no trails where I was except a few little road loops which I did go on. 

Some of those pictures.. wooowee, I'd be reluctant to sit it out either, but in time and with practice they'd be okay 

I think so highly of trail riders.. you guys really get through some intense stuff!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

It definitely takes time and work to make a good trail horse. I'm finding this out the hard way, my horse is not there yet. Years as a pasture puff have definitely worked their magic. The last ride we took we tackled some steep muddy hills, going down he was fine, going up he was not. Bucking and rearing (almost to the point of him falling over backwards and down the hill with me). More work required.

I've done arena riding and trail riding is way harder!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

phoenix said:


> It definitely takes time and work to make a good trail horse. I'm finding this out the hard way, my horse is not there yet. Years as a pasture puff have definitely worked their magic. The last ride we took we tackled some steep muddy hills, going down he was fine, going up he was not. Bucking and rearing (almost to the point of him falling over backwards and down the hill with me). More work required.
> 
> I've done arena riding and trail riding is way harder!


That's a surprise for me, I find most go up easy while having difficulty going down when first learning.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Surprised too. Is it because you are holding him back from charging up the slope or is he refusing to climb?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Daughter and I went to a ranch several years ago-it is now for sale, but they are in the middle of Coronado national Forest in Arizona. The trails around the ranch were nice, but some of the day trips were similar to the photos above. it was incredible. I would not have even considered it on one of my horses. Narrow trails, literally straight up on one side and straight down on the other....and we meet a stroller... Oh goody!

So much fun, but I am really not so good with heights, and the older I get, the less I like it......and no, there is NO comparison between one of these horses and a field hunter. Both are good at what they do, but neither could ever do the other ones job.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have to agree with franknbeans. I am young, but I still am not one to like heights. It's not that I don't trust my horse, I just wouldn't be able to relax in such a steep environment with sheer dropoffs. I went on one trail ride with very steep terrain and I was a nervous wreck, I was so thankful my horse was so forgiving and focused!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It's not as good as some of the pics already posted but here's one of when we were at Little Missouri State Park. I had a hard time finding it until I remembered it was on my wife's FB account. I can't get to the ones on her laptop since it crashed.

Someone mentioned about not taking a green horse out on trails like this. At least for our horses, they behaved much better far away from home than when they are around it or in familiar areas. I think they were in awe of the beauty as well or they just paid better attention to the rider for guidance.

I'll see if I can find more/better pics.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Now-imagine meeting a stroller.......


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We did meet some hikers and bicyclists there. They were actually less spooky there than at home for some reason. They were alert but took it in stride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

This is a 8 year boy in the red shirt sitting on a baby sitting mare crossing a steep hillside. He wasn't worried about mountain









We have lots of trails that drop off and the horses always walk the edge



















Little 6 year old girl sitting on that same baby sitting mare.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous, stunning photos!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> We have lots of trails that drop off and *the horses always walk the edge*


Our first vacation at Theodore Roosevelt National Park the horses seemed to walk on the edge too. We were told by someone that rides there regularly that we may have been the cause of it. Human instinct would be to lean away from the edge which causes pressure on the horse's inside to move out to the edge.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, can't say how much I love this thread. Yes, I am JUST a trail rider, farm rider, anything but show rider and I LOVE IT. Just my horse and I together is all I need. I don't need to spend a ton, follow a bunch of rules and primp my horse to perfection. I have shown when I was younger, but come to grow up and I can't stand it anymore. We become one out on the trail and I couldn't ask for a better feeling. He hates the arena, and I don't blame him. He's not scared, he would just rather be out in the open, enjoying everything he can.

I hate the stereotypes and wish it wasn't the way it is. I think some people are embarrassed to say they just ride trails, but I'm not. A lot of people here are not and it's great! People always get on people who just "ride trails," and I don't know how they can. I'd love to see them take on a long, rewarding trail ride. I don't need flashy ribbons or trophies. Give me a day in the saddle, on top of my horse that's all I need to feel free. <3


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

These are two of my daughters room mates from College, That she brought home one weekend for trail ride. definitely not experienced riders ad you can see them leaning into the hillside









It's a long fall down to the river, Guess I can't blame them








My daughter heading down hill to cross the river climb up the other side









Nothing like enjoying the company of some good friends and fantastic views









Or the solitude of a mountain lake


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Some of these photos make me dizzy! But they sure are beautiful!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Darrin said:


> That's a surprise for me, I find most go up easy while having difficulty going down when first learning.





FlyGap said:


> Surprised too. Is it because you are holding him back from charging up the slope or is he refusing to climb?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yeah, it surprised me too since almost every horse i've ridden has done great going uphill and sometimes struggled with the downhill.

I think saddle slippage might have played a part in the issues we had, and he's got a bad back/hip which sometimes nags him. He's also had health problems recently which caused weight loss so he's a bit on the skinny side right now which probably contributed to his saddle fit. I've ordered a breast-collar since i don't have one which should help, plus he's gaining weight and i've got a saddle fitting system (halfpad that can be shimmed) to use while he fills back out.

I didn't hold him back, and he didn't refuse to climb, the first hill he charged up and when he got to the top threw in a massive bucking fit. The second hill his buddy barrel raced a tree which set Phoenix off bucking with excitement. Plus i hadn't ridden him since he'd been sick so maybe once in over a month. he was very exuberant


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Paintedhorse,
Can you adopt me? So I can come ride where you ride? I am a bit old to be an adopted kid, but I'll pretend


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

usandpets said:


> We were told by someone that rides there regularly that we may have been the cause of it. Human instinct would be to lean away from the edge which causes pressure on the horse's inside to move out to the edge.


I disagree with them. A horse naturally wants to move with a balanced load. If you place more of your weight to one side, a horse will want to move in that direction to rebalance himself, provided you don't push him with your legs in the other direction.

That said I have no idea why a horse would want to walk so close to the edge, absent a rider's cue to go there.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

mildot said:


> I disagree with them. A horse naturally wants to move with a balanced load. If you place more of your weight to one side, a horse will want to move in that direction to rebalance himself, provided you don't push him with your legs in the other direction.
> 
> That said I have no idea why a horse would want to walk so close to the edge, absent a rider's cue to go there.


That's what I meant. When you lean in, that puts pressure on the horse with your inside leg. It may not be much but it's enough for the horse to feel and respond by moving over

However, on a later ride, I tried riding with outside pressure and even leaning slightly out. They still walked on the edge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I think they just want to make us sweat too!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We all want our horses to trust us. There are some times that we just need to trust them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Painted Horse - If there was a "Love" button instead of the Like one, I would definitely hit it for those pics! I just may have to move to Utah. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've always found that if I put weight on one stirup, I can shorten the stride on that side of the horse. Esentially causing the horse to walk in a circle or arc. That extra weight on one side vs the other causes the horse to just slightly shorten his stride.

Anytime you work cavelittis you can force the horse to take shorter or longer strides to reduce or increase the hoof falls between the caveleti laying on the ground. by pressing down on the stirup as the hoof falls you shorted the stride, or pressing down on the opposite side to slow the lift which causes the airborn hoof to float longer before being set down.

by keeping your weight on that Hill side of the horse, You are in effect causing him to short step that side. Since my horses are not constantly bumping into the mountain side, I assume there is some other factor that causes the horse to want to walk the edge.

Sure, I'm looking for some kids to pay for my retirement years since I spent all my money raising the kids. So come and join us. I'll adopt lots as long as you pay your share.

USandpets. You can see why I'm lost in ND when I'm up their working.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

usandpets said:


> That's what I meant. When you lean in, that puts pressure on the horse with your inside leg. It may not be much but it's enough for the horse to feel and respond by moving over


The key is to put weight on your inside seatbone without leaning. Then the horse moves to get under the heavier seatbone.

Weighing the seatbone on the side you want the horse to go (without leaning over) makes every lateral movement easier for you and him.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

This thread is making me laugh because I so badly want to be "just a trail rider."

There are no trails where my lease mare is, so we ride endless circles around the arena "working on things" and no amount of serpentines, figure 8s, or trot poles livens it up. I know she is bored too. But, even the outdoor arena puts her on edge, so I have serious doubts that she'd ever make the transition to being a reliable mount out in the real world.

I'm thinking hard about my horsey future, which I really want to involve having a couple of horses at home with an eye towards long distance riding (should be feasible in our mountainous part of NH). However, I don't know anyone who has the same goals and ambitions, and I'm really scared to ask for advice about buying a "trail horse" as my first horse, since I think most of the horse people I know would completely misinterpret that based on some of the stereotypes covered here and steer me in the wrong direction.

I work intense 10 hour days doing statistical research, and at the end of them, I want to be outside, under the sun and trees, thinking about nothing but the trail ahead of us. Counting the arena door going by is just not doing it for me, so I'm trying to be patient and know that some day in the not-so-distant future, I might be able to join your "just trail riders" club too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

egrogan said:


> This thread is making me laugh because I so badly want to be "just a trail rider."
> 
> and I'm really scared to ask for advice about buying a "trail horse" as my first horse, since I think most of the horse people I know would completely misinterpret that based on some of the stereotypes covered here and steer me in the wrong direction.
> 
> I work intense 10 hour days doing statistical research, and at the end of them, I want to be outside, under the sun and trees, thinking about nothing but the trail ahead of us. Counting the arena door going by is just not doing it for me, so I'm trying to be patient and know that some day in the not-so-distant future, I might be able to join your "just trail riders" club too!


Girl I feel where you're coming from! My horse is a solid trail horse, if we can find some darned trails to go on! I know what my next big purchases are gonna be ;P

Hmm, maybe find a horse that has endurance riding experience? They do trails and can ride for miles and miles and miles. 

I'm sure you'll find the right horse for you! And then you can share with us pictures of your relaxing adventures haha!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Erogan feel free to pick our brains when you start looking! I LOVE a good horse shop!

I wouldn't feel bad about asking friends and cohorts for advice, and if I were you I'd start looking around for trainers, breeders, and programs that specialize in trail riding and endurance in your area. I'm sure there are some in NH.

As for being outside and in the "wilderness" after a long hard day at work, girl you hit it spot on! Good luck!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

egrogan said:


> This thread is making me laugh because I so badly want to be "just a trail rider."
> 
> There are no trails where my lease mare is, so we ride endless circles around the arena "working on things" and no amount of serpentines, figure 8s, or trot poles livens it up. I know she is bored too. But, even the outdoor arena puts her on edge, so I have serious doubts that she'd ever make the transition to being a reliable mount out in the real world.
> 
> ...


I hope you can make this come true, because there is _nothing _that compares to having your horse at home!! My horse was boarded for only a short while when I became her owner, and it was awesome that we were able to build a nice shed and fencing to bring her home. It's a total commitment and a lot of hard work, and I've found all horse owners to feel the same as I do - the sacrifices are sooo worth it! Shame on anyone in your horse circle that would make anyone feel afraid to ask or discuss trail riding - believe me, if they were to have their horse available right out the back door in the beautiful countryside they'd be singing a different tune! Word things in your favor if need be. "I'm going to purchase a horse for my property and enjoy the pleasure of riding there." If anything, they'd be pretty envious. Best of luck, and know you have a whole lot of people here on the forum to cheer you on


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

You all are great- thanks for the encouragement. I will definitely be stopping back in this forum when I am officially looking. We just took the first step to making this a reality- we are officially moved in to a beautiful 5.5 acre property. The lot is still fairly wooded without fencing, and the house needs a complete kitchen and bathroom renovation first, so patience is the key here.

I'm extremely grateful for the situation I'm in with my leased mare (and hey, the benefit of an indoor arena is that I got to keep riding all winter, even though it wasn't particularly harsh this year). But, when I close my eyes at night, my dream is to have horses at home and head out exploring.

My not-so-secret plan is to befriend our new neighbors, who have a beautiful, empty barn and fields, to see if maybe there's a way to move up the timeline a little. But, if not, I've waited 32 years so far for my own horses, I think I can stand another year or two. I will just continue to live vicariously through all of you until then!


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bravo, when I get on here a lot of times its all about arena, jumping, dressage and its hardly ever about trail riding. The thing I love about trail riders is they rarely run across a horse they can't ride to some degree, whereas I have some arena friends who act as if, a horse that trail rides is some kind of pasture pet. I had a friend who had never been outside an arena and finally admitted that she feared going out on a trail ride, because of the open spaces and what if the horse got away from her. I admire people who can ride and I don't care where they ride at. My husband always beats them to the punch by saying stuff like "you sure you can ride my rednecked horses" lol


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Heck, I'm PROUD of my trail horses! They're not 'just trail horses'... they're "Trail Horses".


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

egrogan said:


> You all are great- thanks for the encouragement. I will definitely be stopping back in this forum when I am officially looking. We just took the first step to making this a reality- we are officially moved in to a beautiful 5.5 acre property. The lot is still fairly wooded without fencing, and the house needs a complete kitchen and bathroom renovation first, so patience is the key here.
> 
> I'm extremely grateful for the situation I'm in with my leased mare (and hey, the benefit of an indoor arena is that I got to keep riding all winter, even though it wasn't particularly harsh this year). But, when I close my eyes at night, my dream is to have horses at home and head out exploring.
> 
> My not-so-secret plan is to befriend our new neighbors, who have a beautiful, empty barn and fields, to see if maybe there's a way to move up the timeline a little. But, if not, I've waited 32 years so far for my own horses, I think I can stand another year or two. I will just continue to live vicariously through all of you until then!


You're welcome! Definately keep us posted, as you are among friends here - We're all in this together


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

One of the reasons why I chose where I lease and ride is the availability of fields and trails to ride on.

While I am a strong believer in gymnastic training of the horse in the arena using dressage, I am by no means limited to that.

Not a week goes by in good weather when I drive her out of her stall and into the woods and fields and ride.

But even when trail riding, I insist on correct riding (on the bit, connected from back to front, listening to the rider).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I pretty much only trail ride these days. I would love to have some of the options some other folks have, in Utah and Arizona, of riding in that big open dramatic scenery. But, I dont'. But I do have 400 acres of wooded trails, so I better not complain! Riding on the trails, trotting and cantering where it works out, popping over logs, it's such a blast.. And working on uneven terrain , going uphill and down (not huge hills, but some) helps the horse and the rider better develop balance.

We don't just walk along. We go!


Whereever I can, when walking along I ride "on the buckle". Having no rein contact is as important as having correct rein contact.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Whereever I can, when walking along I ride "on the buckle". Having no rein contact is as important as having correct rein contact.


I agree. I cant imagine the effect of being "on the bit", etc for 8 hours. I find this is a lesson that is hard to learn for both horse and rider that arena ride. My horse needs to learn how to correctly use her body, packing a rider, with out constant cueing from me. going up and down hills, through streams and over various obstacles while keeping me on her back is hard enough without constantly receiving additional cues from the rider. I expect my trail horses to walk, trot or canter over the trails on a loose rein, listening to me if I ask for something, or sustaining the asked for gait on the trail, over whatever comes our way, if i don't.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> I agree. I cant imagine the effect of being "on the bit", etc for 8 hours I find this is a lesson that is hard to learn for both horse and rider that arena ride. My horse needs to learn how to correctly use her body, packing a rider, with out constant cueing from me. going up and down hills, through streams and over various obstacles while keeping me on her back is hard enough without constantly receiving additional cues from the rider. I expect my trail horses to walk, trot or canter over the trails on a loose rein, listening to me if I ask for something, or sustaining the asked for gait on the trail, over whatever comes our way, if i don't.


The entire purpose of having a horse working correctly on the bit is to have him use his entire topline of muscles to carry the weight of a rider.

What having a horse on the bit is not:
1) constantly pulling at his mouth
2) constantly directing them with rein aid
3) constantly giving leg and/or seat aids
4) putting the horse in some "head set"

I can't imagine a horse being ridden with a hollow back for 8 hours straight, which is what happens to a horse than is not on the bit and not using his entire topline correctly.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think loose rein always equals hollow. As a matter of fact, the more I learn about riding gaited horses the more I read about how walking with impulsion is the foundation of gait training. And their head low and out in front of them actually raises their back. If you use rein pressure and the head goes up, then they are getting into a false frame and hollowing their back even if they are giving you a headset.

I ride along at a good forward walk and my reins are swinging and I don't think my mare is hollow (unless we move up in speed, then her head goes up and everything gets hollow and we are working on that). But a good walk with their head level at their withers with a spring in their step and the reins flopping, I never heard anyone say that was considered hollow. 

If it is then I'm out of luck, because that's how I ride all the time! I generally only keep contact at the trot/intermediate gait and the canter.

I think it's good for horse and rider mentally to be able to ride on a loose rein. You both should be able to trust each other that much and it's good to relax sometimes.  That doesn't mean I let them get strung out at faster gaits. I really do work on collection almost always when I ride at faster speeds. But rarely ever at the walk.

This is a really good topic and I enjoy reading everyone's opinions of collection/contact (or not) trail riding. I guess since I only trail ride, I never really thought about arena vs. trail, because for me there is only trail. So if I want to work on collection (or riding with contact) it is out on the trail. But when I'm not working on collection out on the trail, I'm on the buckle (as English riders would say). I calling riding with a loose rein and my friend calls it "throwing the reins away."


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Painted Horse I could not agree with you more.

I do give my horse frequent breaks on the buckle regardless of whether we are riding in the arena our on the trails.

However since my style of riding emphasizes a strong connection of the haunches to the front through the topline and back through the mouth to the hands, I ride with soft, direct contact with a snaffle about 95% of the time.

But just to confirm that my horse is on the aids, I will once or twice during a session will ride a lengthened trot with the reins on the buckle. That will also include a couple of turns on away from the rail and a couple of voiceless, reinless halts (just seat). When she trots around with the poll level or just below the withers and turns and stops based on leg and seat alone, I know I got her.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am really glad that my horse will work on a loose rein most of the time. She will work with contact, but she keeps a nice round back with a loose rein. If she had her head in the air and her back hollowed out, I would not be keeping the reins loose. It would make me very nervous and I would collect her up.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> I can't imagine a horse being ridden with a hollow back for 8 hours straight, which is what happens to a horse than is not on the bit and not using his entire topline correctly.


Obviously my impression of "on the bit" was not correct. Not one of my horses travel with a hollow hollow back on the trail. My goal with all my horses is to have them travel balanced, using their whole body, with out rein contact. The majority of endurance and mountain horses I've been on focus on their job and need minimal rein contact.

I am focusing on my surroundings, the footing and staying balanced on my horse, not primarily how my horse is moving and responding, as you would in an arena. I expect my horse to pay attention to the surroundings, the footing, staying balanced over various obstacles, and what I'm asking them to do. There are different things for horse and rider to focus on on the trail than you would in the arena, and over a much longer time period.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> I am focusing on my surroundings, the footing and staying balanced on my horse, not primarily how my horse is moving and responding, as you would in an arena. I expect my horse to pay attention to the surroundings, the footing, staying balanced over various obstacles, and what I'm asking them to do. There are different things for horse and rider to focus on on the trail than you would in the arena, and over a much longer time period.


Obviously, in the arena I am schooling the horse so my focus in on her. The footing is not an issue so I don't worry about it. 

Out hacking, I still pay attention to the horse's way of going, plus also the footing, tree branches, which way the trail goes, and many other things. However, I do not neglect the basics of good riding: contact, throughness, and a horse between the aids. I see no good reason to ignore those basics. I do not let her fall in or out when going around a bend in the trail, I treat them just like I would a circle on a test. Why would I let her do it wrong? Maybe it doesn't matter to you or most trail riders, but it matters to me.

As I said before, I do give my horse her head on occasion to let her stretch out and use different muscles. I also give her her head when crossing difficult terrain or jumping obstacles, since she needs it for balance and to bascule over something.

But on the overall, I ride her not ride on her.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Great thread Flygap!!! I think I even say I "_just_ trail ride_"_ b/c of the seeming importance and prestige attached to "disciplines" practiced in an arena - and trial riding is treated as just "puddling". I will cease and desist saying that!!! I began just "trail riding", then along the big traill of life somewhere  I "trail rode' w a specific purpose - to round up cattle. When I first went back to "just trial riding" again, for the longest while it seemed a "pointless" tivity. But, now I am back to normal and see it as what it is again, pure enjoyment.- 
I think _some _disciplines that are confined to an arena are fascinating in-as-much as it offers an outlet for adults w money that always wanted a horse when they were younger to "buy" their way onto the "stage" they want to be on. Which is just ducky....but when they then get an attitude that no one knows their ability unless it is "measured" in a show ring....I find THAT annoying and toooo funny. There may be some truth to it even, but the fact that _their_ "ability" is limited to the horse they purchased and its respective trainer makes the "attitude" laughable. No, they wouldn't last on a rough trail ride any longer than a random person selected off the street - but they can _pretend_ they would, and many would believe them. It takes a lot of skill and courage to let "nothing stand in your way" on a trail. I have chickened on the trail, more than once, and taken the "scenic route"_ alone (_without other chickens to keep me company_)_ and met back up w the less faint at heart ...I have no shame in saying that. But, there is no question, the ability of a lot of "un-show ring tested" trail riders _far_ excedes that of many, if not most, of the riders that never leave an arena.


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

I own a full time show jumper, but there are definately times when i just want to be in my own owrld with my horse when i habe a weekend off, and i love to take my jumper throw a western saddle on her, take the noseband out of my briddle and just kick back to the trails. 

This is a stress-reliever for both of us, and the best part about my bond with my jumper is that i can be on a trail or in a big grass field and take off at a full gallop, and just give my jumper time to be a horse! 

If it werent for trail ridng my pony would get bore, and would be overstressed. As well as trail riding we always have our trsuty dog. And its great i can even get off my horse put the reins in my dogs mouth and he will lead her, and they will both just follow. 

So overall I LOVE TRAIL RIDING!


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Good point FlyGap! I totally agree trail riding is a challange for horse and rider and in my opinion it takes more traning for a good trail horse than a jumper! There is just so much more going on outside the arena. Do not get me wrong, I do both, show jumping and take my 17.2 warmblood in the trails and I trained her boths (arena work and trail riding) and lots of people told me that I can not take her on trails... well she is doing as well as my tuff QH and the only thing that gets in the way sometimes are those long legs ) I am a trail guide and in the summer I am out in the trails for about 6-8 hours a day and trust me it can be hard on horse and rider and there is no "just" in trail riding!!!!


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

Island Horselover said:


> Good point FlyGap! I totally agree trail riding is a challange for horse and rider and in my opinion it takes more traning for a good trail horse than a jumper! There is just so much more going on outside the arena. Do not get me wrong, I do both, show jumping and take my 17.2 warmblood in the trails and I trained her boths (arena work and trail riding) and lots of people told me that I can not take her on trails... well she is doing as well as my tuff QH and the only thing that gets in the way sometimes are those long legs ) I am a trail guide and in the summer I am out in the trails for about 6-8 hours a day and trust me it can be hard on horse and rider and there is no "just" in trail riding!!!!


I agree! Trail riding can be tough, with all the different things you come in contact with outside the ring. Its takes time and patient for a bomb proof trail horse, but if you work at it enough it will come.


----------



## westk1 (Apr 18, 2012)

I cant agree with y'all more. Trail riding to me, is the purest form of horsemanship. As unnatural as it is for our horses to be tacked and mounted, riding on the trail seems to be less of an obtrusive act on horses natural behavior. I feel as though I am one with my horse, and we are enjoying nature together at our own pace without the spotlight or fear of improper form. There are many challenges faced on the trail that will never be seen in an arena. It is so sad when I see arena horses terrified of being in nature walking the trails, don't these horses seem so nervous? 
I dont mean to knock any horse disciplines because ultimately, we're all doing it for the love of horses, but when you say that I "just trail ride, " it's sad to think that your missing out on a great opportunity to allow you and horse to just "be" together.


----------



## sallytrailrider90 (Apr 22, 2012)

My mare is bossy, fast and mean. She dances around while I get on because she is so excited to go for a ride. Everyone I ride with is afraid of her and don't want their horse close to mine because they think she'll attack their precious "peanut rollers." Where I'm from "peanut rollers" refers to a QH that has been trained in WP. They have been taught to gait extremely slowly with their faces close to the ground to gain the affections of the judges. To each their own, live and let live, ect. To me, it seems that training a horse to do this is UNNATURAL. Lady and I have to constantly stop and turn in circles to let them catch up, it gets very annoying.

If I ever ride her in the arena she gives me maybe ten minutes of good behavior before she gets bored. She will begin to side pass, crow hop and give me strange ambling gaits because she wants to hit the trail, not ride in endless circles. When we get to go to different trails she is a completely different horse. Her head set is more level, she focuses more on my commands and she even gives a *sigh* as if to say, "Yeah, Sally, this is it. This is what we are supposed to do." Walking through muck up to her hocks, leaping over every little branch in the path and splashing in the lake are all things we get to do on a regular basis in the Michigan summers.

4-H showing is as close as I got to the competition circut. My mare at the time was a late twenties pure arab princess. She was very calm and collected, but the judges all wanted to see the QHs with the huge hind quarters and my flashy little arab just didn't do it for them. My parents bothe grew up as trail riders and so did I, so we didn't understand what the appeal was for people to break the bank on glam and glitz to ride in circles and have to prove yourself to a panel of strangers that you have a good chance to never see again. We cleaned up in speed and trail classes, then went home to relax and ride the trails like we always did. 

So yes, I am "just a trail rider". I get to experience the pure joy of sharing a sunset from a view just on the backside of the lake that a great majority of the wold will never get to see. That expeience I share with the only other being on this planet I can spend all day with and not be tired of her. She listens to what I have to say, never judging me for what I look, sound or think like. We don't have to impress anyone and we can have a relaxing day with nature, seeing other animals in the woods that ATV'S and other instruments of travel would've scared off. We get to love what we do because we can do it without anyone else there to see.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I love trail riding! I trail ride a lot. There is a lot to see on a horses back than an inclosed arena. I love exploring new trails and trying new things. However,I also love doing arena work. When I'm out on trails I relax and let me horse look around and just enjoy ourselves but I also love to haul butt up hills and up the moutains. I live in OR so my friends and I are usually always riding up in the mountains and I have to say it is so peaceful!

"Just a trail rider"..people may say but take them on an extreme trail ride and I bet that they will never say that again. I use to think trail riding..EASY!...but it takes skill!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

sallytrailrider90 said:


> My mare is bossy, fast and mean. She dances around while I get on because she is so excited to go for a ride. Everyone I ride with is afraid of her and don't want their horse close to mine because they think she'll attack their precious "peanut rollers." Where I'm from "peanut rollers" refers to a QH that has been trained in WP. They have been taught to gait extremely slowly with their faces close to the ground to gain the affections of the judges. To each their own, live and let live, ect. To me, it seems that training a horse to do this is UNNATURAL. Lady and I have to constantly stop and turn in circles to let them catch up, it gets very annoying.
> 
> If I ever ride her in the arena she gives me maybe ten minutes of good behavior before she gets bored. She will begin to side pass, crow hop and give me strange ambling gaits because she wants to hit the trail, not ride in endless circles. When we get to go to different trails she is a completely different horse. Her head set is more level, she focuses more on my commands and she even gives a *sigh* as if to say, "Yeah, Sally, this is it. This is what we are supposed to do." Walking through muck up to her hocks, leaping over every little branch in the path and splashing in the lake are all things we get to do on a regular basis in the Michigan summers.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

sallytrailrider90 said:


> My mare is bossy, fast and mean. She dances around while I get on because she is so excited to go for a ride. Everyone I ride with is afraid of her and don't want their horse close to mine because they think she'll attack their precious "peanut rollers." Where I'm from "peanut rollers" refers to a QH that has been trained in WP. They have been taught to gait extremely slowly with their faces close to the ground to gain the affections of the judges. To each their own, live and let live, ect. To me, it seems that training a horse to do this is UNNATURAL. Lady and I have to constantly stop and turn in circles to let them catch up, it gets very annoying.
> 
> If I ever ride her in the arena she gives me maybe ten minutes of good behavior before she gets bored. She will begin to side pass, crow hop and give me strange ambling gaits because she wants to hit the trail, not ride in endless circles. When we get to go to different trails she is a completely different horse. Her head set is more level, she focuses more on my commands and she even gives a *sigh* as if to say, "Yeah, Sally, this is it. This is what we are supposed to do." Walking through muck up to her hocks, leaping over every little branch in the path and splashing in the lake are all things we get to do on a regular basis in the Michigan summers.
> 
> ...


Your response makes me tear up. My mare is perfect, like yours. I enjoy her "Let's go" attitude more than any other part if my life, including kids and grand kids. Is that wrong? I'm responding by mobile, so don't categorize my response by length. I love what we do in the trail, it's my church and my mare is my best friend. She knows what I mean...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

